# The Mental Part Of Putting



## IMMSHARMA (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello All, 

We know that the mental part of the game is a vital thing.Consistency is directly dependent on the 'level' of our concentration.To attain this required state of concentration we usually seek the help of some 'pre shot routines' plus 'meditation' things.Of course these things might SEEM to help us in in our efforts to maintain our concentration level.Yet we do face LAPSES...SLUMP etc., 


As you know,these problems are not peculiar to only to golf alone....the players of pool,billiards,archery,rifle shooting,bowling etc.,too suffer from the same kind of 'conc.' or 'focus' problems. 
You know why of these problems?It's because all kinds of motions are controlled by sub conscious happenings to which we have no access ...except a kind of mere 'feel' of it and your level of game is in direct proportion with your acuiring of the skill by how much you better this 'feel' through constant practice. 


In search of a 'panacea' to overcome these mental problems,I have done years of research on the subjet of AIMING and the mental processes involved in it.It has been found that on allowing our mind to complete a simple 'routine' the desired 'concentration level' is attained.Also the SAME routine has been found to be the very SECRET of our sending the ball in the desired direction.And thus,this 'ROUTINE' has been found to be the actual KEY to our concentration. It has been found that whenever we are ready to deliver our stroke we concentrate the 'Routine'appears on the mind in a blink.This and the same occurs in every mind irrespective of being a novice ,a beginner or a champion and it is by the degree of bettering our 'feel' of it (through practice) we are at differnt levels with respect to the game.This is ,in brief, my discovered concept. By the "aiming routine",I mean the very "mental set up"at the very moment of your stroke delivery. 

A perfect stroke delivery needs -- 

1.'Holdng(mentally) the desired target line' and 

2. The mental ability to send the ball in the desired line.If a player is successful with these two things,his/her "mental set up' at the time of release is understood to be PERFECT.This STATE OF MIND is,as you know, something that is to be achieved through great amounts of serious practice. 

Let me tell you more....When you are ready to deliver your stroke your(every human mind) mind completes a particular ROUTINE (a mental process..my discovery) and by FEEL you come to know of it's completion and if we deliver your stroke at this particular point of time(a kind of coincidence..an act of synchronisation of physical action and completion of the routine)...This is the REAL THING behind the stroke.Just SEEING the lines or the targets WILL NOT help.Getting the line (actually we always get the right line) is not enough.We NEED TO follow a ROUTINE so as to send the ball SPINNING in the intended line should our stroke be perfect. This is the PURPOSE or NECESSITY of my discoverd "mental routine". Thus my 'discovery' enables a player to know what exactly this "Mental Pre Shot Routine"(it's unique and different from usual routines) is and helps the subject to attain the desired 'state of mind' (concentration level) without fail at each and every stroke he/she makes.In fact the subject comes to know the the REAL KNOWLEDGE of a perfect stroke-in other words the very meaning of concentration' in concrete terms and he/she DOESN'T NEED to depend on just "FEEL METHOD" any more ! In my view 'true knowledge' of concentration ALONE gives 'true confidence'. 


My discovery(though just related to the area of 'aiming') is all that could show this world how a 'simple thought' on our mind at the time of our stroke delivery could have TOTAL control of the direction and spin motion of the ball...how our subtle mind is helping us with a 'routine' that enables us to have directional control of the ball. 

It would be a wonderful experience how a simple thought'could work wonders and make us free from all kinds of 'externals' that would merely add to the misery of our struggle with our ball. 

The ROUTINE is a kind of mental constuction that could be done in a fraction of second which makes the subject free from ALL the existing(mis)conceptions about the art of shot making. 

I would like to let every one here to know that I have(a fruit of my years of research) a unique "AMING ROUTINE" that could give you,in just a few days, a perfect 'miss-proof' stroke.


Please visit my website on aiming .... Home 
Thanks,IMMSHARMA.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

A good routine is nice, but don't get so caught up in the routine that you forget you need to keep still, take a nice putt, and hit your line. Same with using your driver. Use your routine to get ready and take a stance, but once you put your club behind the ball, it's all about making a good swing and having good alignment.

I am definitely more consistent with my driver now that I have a common (not overly procedural) routine. I have noticed I tend to hit closer to 10-11 fairways instead of 8-9.


----------

